# First time build.. boot problems... HELP PLEASE!!!



## jays (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Used an article written by one of you to help guide me through the process. Everything worked out fine, but when I boot into BIOS I have power for about a minute, maybe two, then poof. The system shuts off completely, no warning.

In these small blocks of time I have thumbed through the BIOS enough to know that it knows the ram is there, and it recognizes the processor. I believe that it also see's the graphics card, but no HDD or CD.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Asus P5K MoBo
Intel CoreDuo Quad
4bg PNY Optima ram (1GB DDR2 PC5300 X4)
CompUSA PSU (250watts)
CompUSA combo drive
CompUSA Case
WD EIDE hdd (250gb)
ATI Radion 2400 HD Pro graphics card

Thanks!


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 9, 2007)

It seems like it doesn't have enough power.  A 250 watt psu (probably max rating) for a quad that needs 125 watts and then all your other stuff...I don't think it's going to cut it.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup, you definitely need a better power supply. The PSU Guide should be of some help. Also, for future reference, this is in the wrong section.


----------



## jays (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel like a total idiot. Thanks so much for the advice, I'm off to buy a more powerful PSU.

And thanks, I'll post into a different section next time.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm shocked it even turned on with that PSU. If you need help on picking a PSU, just ask.


----------



## jays (Dec 10, 2007)

No joke, I'll pay a bit more attention next time. So used to the ratings of processors of old.

I'm picking up a 500watt psu today.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Grimskull (Dec 10, 2007)

might go higher than a 500Watt.

have a look at the Corsair hx620.... it modular (detach unwanted cables) and powers everything that you need.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2007)

500w is just fine the HD2400 pulls almost no wattage


----------



## jays (Dec 13, 2007)

I considered going higher, but thought I would be just fine as the HD2400 really doesnt pull much power.

However, I got about an eighth of the way through the format upon first install, and it shut off. Nothing was hot, seemed to be the same issue (I can't imaging, or find anything that would suggest, that it has a feature to turn off after some time of not receiving user input). 

Not only this, but now when I restart boot up, I get an error message stating "Operating system error."

Wierd. I'll ask some folks, maybe get a more powerful PSU again.

Any thoughts would be great, again!

Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2007)

and the quad wont pull over 150watts even under load  not to mention its only 2X drives.. nothing in there should max out a good 500watt


----------

